#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  (EIT),(FE) and  Professional Engineer Certification(amazon links)

## Mohamed

*Engineer-In-Training       (EIT), Full Engineer       (FE) and  Professional Engineer Certification



**This amazon links for  Certification*
*references, i hope if we can find available links for it* 


*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*, W.           Steven Brown, 1999
_Practical, proactive approach to supervision and management. _ **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Loren Belker, 2005
_From the American Management Association, this guide covers           leadership, motivation, discipline, and other tricks of the trade that           are required of anyone in a supervisory position._ **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Morey Stettner, 2000
_Specific answers for hiring new employees; delegating work           efficiently; dealing with stress; communicating effectively with your           employees; how to master mentoring, leadership, and coaching styles.            Includes bulleted lists, checklists and definition of terms._**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
_From job-interview.net, the Complete Interview Guide with 200+           possible interview questions on supervision including           behavioral/situational questions. Plus, answers to the toughest           supervision interview questions._**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
_Management and supervision guide with tips, answers and free           resources.  A good resource for situational questions._
*SAMPLE       QUESTIONS* 
State of Louisiana has sample test           questions for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].  Click on "Sample Test Questions" on           the left and you'll find sample questions by job and by subject.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] from the City of Baton Rouge for Engineering Aide       Trainee.
*GENERAL*

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Francis D. K. Ching, 2006  * - RECOMMENDED* *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*           International Code Council, 2006  * - RECOMMENDED* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           Jack Rudman, 2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           Jack Rudman, 1989
*LEED* 

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Sandra Medler, 2005   * - RECOMMENDED* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], G.Z. Brown,           2000 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*, 2nd Ed, Charles Kibert,           2007
*CERTIFICATION,       EIT AND FE*

 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*, Kenton Whitehead, 1997* - RECOMMENDED* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Michael R. Lindeburg, 2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         1997 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Michael R. Lindeburg, 1992 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], John Camara, 1997 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*,         N. U. Ahmed, 2007 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Michael R. Lindeburg, 2006 * - RECOMMENDED* *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],        *  Michael R. Lindeburg, 2006* - RECOMMENDED*   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], National                     Council of Examiners for Engineering and Surveying,         2005 *- RECOMMENDED *  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]         1997
*ARCHITECTURE*

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Pat Guthrie, 2003 *- RECOMMENDED* *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*, David Kent Ballast,         2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         David Kent Ballast, 2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         David Kent Ballast, 2006 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], David Kent Ballast,         2007 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Steven E. O'Hara, 2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Charles George Ramsey, 1998 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Norbert Lechner, 2000 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Jack Rudman, 2000 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], 10th Ed, Benjamin Stein, 2005
*CHEMICAL* 

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           N. S. Nandagopal, 2006 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           Randall N. Robinson, 2003 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           Nicholas P. Chopey, 2003 *- RECOMMENDED*  *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*,           Robert H. Perry, 2007 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])*,           Robert H. Perry, 1999  *- RECOMMENDED*  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           Michael R. Lindeburg, 2003 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Carl Branan, 2005\  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           Marta Vasquez, 2004 -* RECOMMENDED* 
*CIVIL*

 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],* Michael Lindeburg,         (Engineering Reference Manual Series), 2008 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],        * Michael R. Lindeburg, 2008 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Majid Baradar, 2000 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Robert H. Kim, 2001 *- RECOMMENDED* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Michael         Lindeburg, 2006 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Michael R. Lindeburg, 2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], 2003 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],*  National                     Council of Examiners for Engineering and         Surveying, 2007 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Michael Lindeburg, 2008 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Majid Baradar, 1999 -* RECOMMENDED*  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         R. Wane Schneiter, 2008 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Bruce A. Wolle, 2008 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Christine A. Subasic, 2008 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Norman Voigt, 2005 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*, Robert H. Kim,         2003 *- RECOMMENDED*
*ELECTRICAL*

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         John A. Camara, 2006 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         John A. Camara, 2006 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Edward         Karalis, 2003 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Robert B. Hickey, 1999 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], 1997 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Lincoln D. Jones, 1998 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Merle Potter, 2001 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Mark W. Earley, 2002 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], National                     Council of Examiners for Engineering and         Surveying, 2001  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Merle C. Potter, 1998 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         John A. Camara, 2002 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         John A. Camara, 2002
*ENVIRONMENTAL* 

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           Michael R. Lindeburg, 2003 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           Michael R. Lindeburg, 2003 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],           R. Wane Schneiter, 2000 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], R. Wane Schneiter,           2003 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*,* C. C. Lee,           2000
*INDUSTRIAL*

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*,         Donovan Young, 1999
*MECHANICAL*

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Michael R. Lindeburg, 2006 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Michael R. Lindeburg, 2006 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Tyler Gregory Hicks, 2006 *- RECOMMENDED* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Arthur A. Bell, 2007 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*, *1996 - RECOMMENDED* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*,* Michel Saad, 1997* - RECOMMENDED* *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*,         Jerry Hamelink, 2007 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Michael R. Lindeburg, 2004 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Michael R. Lindeburg,         1997 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         National Council of Examiners for Engineering and Surveying, 2001 * - RECOMMENDED* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Keith E. Elder, 2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Harriet G. Cooke, 2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Daniel Deckler, 2005
*STRUCTURAL*

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Majid Baradar, 2003 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*         (8th ed)* , Michael R. Lindeburg, 2001 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], 1997 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],         Alan Williams, 2005 *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*, Robert H. Kim, 2003 *- RECOMMENDED*
*SURVEY*

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Curtis M. Brown, 2003* - RECOMMENDED* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], Jan Van Sickle, 2007 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], George         Cole, 2006

See More: (EIT),(FE) and  Professional Engineer Certification(amazon links)

----------

